# Nigel's 80cm Nature Aquarium Aquascape



## Nigel95 (18 Jul 2019)

Hey guys!

This is my 80cm contest tank for 2019. Results are coming soon so I'm sharing the hardscape now and will update this journal later on. 

Tank
Optic white 80 x 40 x 40 cm 128l

Light
ADA RGB Solar

Co2
Co2 art elite regulator + atomizer
Aquaflora Plants
Rotala Green, Rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala Hra, hydrocotyle tripartita, Microsorum Petite, Fissidens sp., Bucephalandra sp, Marsilea Hirsuta, Bolbitis sp., Vesicularia Ferriei, Hemianthus Glomeratus, Micranthemum Monte Carlo, Cryptocoryne Parva, Ceratopteris Thalictroides, Callicostella Prabaktiana, Riccardia Chamedryfolia, Eleocharis acicularis mini, Taxiphyllum Flame, Hygrophila Pinnatifida,

Substrate
Aquaforest lava split
Ada amazonia aqua soil
Ada la plata

Hardscape
Dragon stone Spiderwood

Filter Eheim experience 350

Hanging kit
Evolution aqua

Lily pipes and dry salts for fertilizers from PlantedBox

*Step by step hardscape + planting details*


Final video


*IAPLC 2019*
Top 27  result



iaplc-2019-letter-honor-prize-nigel-hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## CooKieS (18 Jul 2019)

Hi Nigel,

Lovely video editing and pleasant to watch, thanks!

About the scape, looks an bit too symetrical to me but I'm sure that now the plants are fully grown it looks way more natural.

Is the Ada Solar worth the hefty pricetag? Thanks


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Jul 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hi Nigel,
> 
> Lovely video editing and pleasant to watch, thanks!
> 
> ...



Thanks man

The planted version is indeed completely different. I also did a lot of tweaks but the basic composition is ofc the same.

The ada rgb solar really makes the colors saturated. I personally like that especially the green colors. However I upgraded to a 120cm tank and didn't wanna buy another ada rgb solar. So I sold it and for the money I got back I bought a t5 unit and even have money left. The t5 gives a nice even spread which I like with heavy hardscape styles. Very easy to tweak a few bulbs and boost certain colors. But anyways I personally love the look of ada rgb solar. But worth the price tag? Hmm... I think Twinstar S gives good bang for the buck compared.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (18 Jul 2019)

Great vid m8 and love the hardscape  some great detail.
Looking forward to the final pics/vid.

Good luck in the contest


----------



## Arana (18 Jul 2019)

Great job on the hardscape, bring on the plants


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jul 2019)

Looks really good mate I watched it on your you tube channel cant wait to see it grow in good look with the comp 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Keith GH (19 Jul 2019)

Nigel

It's fantastic watching it grow and the changes you have made along the way.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Jul 2019)

Thanks everyone keep you guys posted!

Keep on scaping 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (20 Jul 2019)

Love it!  A lot of work you put into it.  Keep us updated on the growth


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Aug 2019)

The news from Japan couldn't be any better.

Top 27 result at IAPLC 2019

Never expected to get the honor prize a.k.a. plate in my life at this contest.



iaplc-2019-letter-honor-prize-nigel-hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Harry H (9 Aug 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zeus. (9 Aug 2019)

Well done M8 






Bet your over the moon 

How long before we get to see the final Pics/Vids


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Aug 2019)

Congratulations mate well worthy of the prize cant wait to see the final vid 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Aug 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Well done M8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After 20 Oct when they release the pics at the Ada event.

Thanks mate! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arana (10 Aug 2019)

Outstanding Nigel! Congratulations


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Aug 2019)

Congrats, very well deserved.


----------



## CooKieS (16 Aug 2019)

Wow, insane result Nigel, top 27! contrats!

Can't wait to see the final pic with plants fully grown in!

Cheers


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Aug 2019)

Thanks all! 





CooKieS said:


> Wow, insane result Nigel, top 27! contrats!
> 
> Can't wait to see the final pic with plants fully grown in!
> 
> Cheers


Will share it after the NA party at  October 19. I'm also visiting Japan this year with a Belgium friend and will make a video of the na gallery. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Aug 2019)

Fantastic news 
- especially that you’re able to attend the Party


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Oct 2019)

Hi guys,

Just came back from an amazing trip to Japan / ADA. I recorded lots of footage and whenever I have time I will make a video about this (but this probably will take some time). Now I'm back at home it's finally time to share my IAPLC 2019 Rank 26 scape. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CooKieS (25 Oct 2019)

Nigel, I have to Say that I wasn't an huge fan of your hardscape but let me say that this tank has turned into an beautiful scape!

I love the attention of detail and the heavy plant mass and healthiness, those fishes are lucky and your ranking is highly deserved.

Congrats !


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Nigel, I have to Say that I wasn't an huge fan of your hardscape but let me say that this tank has turned into an beautiful scape!
> 
> I love the attention of detail and the heavy plant mass and healthiness, those fishes are lucky and your ranking is highly deserved.
> 
> Congrats !


I agree my friend. I didn't like the hardscape in a later stage and did many tweaks to make it better. Thank you for the kind words. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (25 Oct 2019)

That's an absolute cracker! Well done.


----------



## becks (26 Oct 2019)

That aquascape looks amazing, home decor choices look good too


----------



## CooKieS (26 Oct 2019)

Are you happy with the masterline ferts? And what's your dosage? Curious about it as a Friend of mine is selling them.


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Are you happy with the masterline ferts? And what's your dosage? Curious about it as a Friend of mine is selling them.


Didn't use it on this scape the clip in the video was just some b roll. Been using it on a 60p that holds mosses / buces no complains but no testing yet in a real scape. Marian is an excellent plant grower. I don't think his fert line will be a bad move to try. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Oct 2019)

Detail shot 



80cm-nature-aquarium-aquascape-detail-shot-fb by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Keith GH (28 Oct 2019)

Nigel

Those rocks inside the cave is certainly effective.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Oct 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> 
> Those rocks inside the cave is certainly effective.
> 
> Keith


And so was your help Keith with this scape. Thanks for your feedback as always!

I just started with building my new 120 cm but doing it very slowly and relaxing. Will take some time! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (28 Oct 2019)

Nigel95 said:


> And so was your help Keith with this scape. Thanks for your feedback as always!
> 
> I just started with building my new 120 cm but doing it very slowly and relaxing. Will take some time!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Lookong forward to that as this scape is so detailed and looks great. 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (29 Oct 2019)

Deano3 said:


> Lookong forward to that as this scape is so detailed and looks great.
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I will do my best. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2016 (29 Oct 2019)

Very very very beautiful scape, love it man! I must admit that i'm jealous 
Hope to see you some day at vivarium!

Groeten uit Nederland


----------



## Keith GH (30 Oct 2019)

I can tell all this much Nigel pays full attention to every detail until he gets it perfect.   When photographing his tanks it's far more than a quick one shot photo again every detail must be perfect, lighting and, schooling fish in the right location.   

I personally think he is extremely close to the top 10, then one day the elusive No1

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Oct 2019)

Keith GH said:


> I can tell all this much Nigel pays full attention to every detail until he gets it perfect.   When photographing his tanks it's far more than a quick one shot photo again every detail must be perfect, lighting and, schooling fish in the right location.
> 
> I personally think he is extremely close to the top 10, then one day the elusive No1
> 
> Keith


Indeed Keith great explanation, there is a lot of work behind just 1 photo. A lot of dedication helps to get there. Thank you so much for the kind words.





Kevin2016 said:


> Very very very beautiful scape, love it man! I must admit that i'm jealous
> Hope to see you some day at vivarium!
> 
> Groeten uit Nederland



Thanks! Haha Greetings. I try to come this year. Still suffering from a big jet lag from Japan. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (4 Dec 2019)

Hey mate, are you happy with the 80x40x40cm size of this tank?

I'm thorn between this and a 80x40x25cm, thanks


----------



## GrowPod (5 Dec 2019)

Lovely tank, I can see two eyes in that cave.


----------



## Fisher2007 (6 Dec 2019)

Only just got round to looking at this thread.  Amazing aquascape and the tank looks fantastic.  Love the style of your videos too.  Brilliant job all round!


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hey mate, are you happy with the 80x40x40cm size of this tank?
> 
> I'm thorn between this and a 80x40x25cm, thanks


Hey its nice but I prefer 90 and 120 tanks with a bit more depth. 90 tank is also easier with commercial lights that are available compares to a 80. 80cm a bit more tricky. 80x40x25 seems quite shallow. Nice for a pond tank but for a scape can look a bit flat maybe.. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Dec 2019)

nature aquarium aquascape by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Costa (18 Dec 2019)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MrStoffel (18 Dec 2019)

WoW! Looks stunning!


----------



## Nigel95 (21 Mar 2020)

Details 



80cm-detail-shot-aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi,
the detail in this tank is insane, it’s like every piece of graded gravel and every leaf of eleocharis has its place  That is a commitment to the cause that gets you a 26 position in the iaplc.......congratulations, lovely aquascape.
Cheerio,


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Mar 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> the detail in this tank is insane, it’s like every piece of graded gravel and every leaf of eleocharis has its place  That is a commitment to the cause that gets you a 26 position in the iaplc.......congratulations, lovely aquascape.
> Cheerio,



Thanks for the kind words. I truely did a lot of tweaking at the final stage to get the details how I wanted them to be.


----------



## CooKieS (23 Mar 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I truely did a lot of tweaking at the final stage to get the details how I wanted them to be.



that’s how it works


----------



## ChrisD80 (7 Jul 2020)

Just joined UKAPS and read through this journal, thanks for sharing. Fantastic scape and Wow what a ranking! Well done 👍
Will check out your YouTube and Instagram


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Jul 2020)

ChrisD80 said:


> Just joined UKAPS and read through this journal, thanks for sharing. Fantastic scape and Wow what a ranking! Well done 👍
> Will check out your YouTube and Instagram


Thanks man


----------



## Oetloet (24 Nov 2020)

Amazing scape looks very clean!! How much of the  Plantedbox salts did you dosed?


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Nov 2020)

Oetloet said:


> Amazing scape looks very clean!! How much of the  Plantedbox salts did you dosed?


In this layout around 9/4/18 NPK ppm per week. Thanks


----------

